# 308



## Defensive football (Oct 18, 2014)

Looking for a Remington 308!
To purchase


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Sportsmans, cabelas, kents, gunnies, impact, dicks, big5, google...


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I always thought 308s were Mitchell's... oh wait, that's a 309.


-DallanC


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/18-firearms-reloading/97153-sale-700-sps-308-500-a.html


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Slacker mods... Do I have to remind people this is the FISHING equipment forum? 

$50

http://www.amazon.com/Mitchell-308-Spinning-Fishing-Reel/dp/B00EQAG9YG

-DallanC


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

DallanC said:


> Slacker mods... Do I have to remind people this is the FISHING equipment forum?
> 
> $50
> 
> ...


 oops


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Slacker mods... Do I have to remind people this is the FISHING equipment forum?
> 
> $50
> 
> ...


He specifically said REmington, not MItchell, which would make me assume he posted in the wrong forum.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Weird thread....


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

DallanC said:


> I always thought 308s were Mitchell's... oh wait, that's a 309.
> 
> -DallanC


 no you were correct


----------



## morvlorv (Mar 30, 2012)

still looking for a rem 700 in .308?


----------

